
The big con: How tech companies made a killing by fudging their numbers - shrikant
http://mashable.com/2018/01/18/silicon-valley-companies-misleading-metrics.amp
======
anigbrowl
Every time this issue comes up I remember Travis Kalanick doing a star turn at
a YC summer school some years back, where he threw up a graph of an upward-
leaping curve over several years and proclaimed 'this is what exponential
growth looks like!' to wild applause. There were no labels on the Y axis.

